Ask HN: How are you using Firefox containers? - severine
======
oftenwrong
One for the production site (I make it colour the browser chrome red with the
Containers Theme extension [1])

A few for other ephemeral environments I work with

One for personal stuff

[1] Containers Theme extension [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/containers-th...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/containers-theme/?src=api)

------
hijinks
I do a bit of consulting so I use a different container per client. I use to
use chrome profiles but love firefox containers for that workflow.

